# Help with painting



## liqwidsilver (Oct 16, 2014)

Hey all I am new here. I have a painting I know it is signed by an R. Wilcox. I have done research of her who is Ruth Wilcox, but i cannot find this painting anywhere. I think it is acrylic, but I may be wrong. I would like to know is it acrylic on wood? Also if you can give me any info on it. I have supplied some photos such as fully painting, sig, and back. Also is it authentic. It looks it to me but again I am new to this. Thanks in advance


----------



## liqwidsilver (Oct 16, 2014)

anyone got an idea


----------

